# Include WES Ref. No. in the post



## cfuture (May 22, 2014)

Hi ...

There is a "Institute Request Form" which gives authority to Institutes to send the Degree/Transcript to WES. This form contains the details like WES Reference No.

But, when we send a copy of document ourselves directly to WES, how do we mention the reference number? 
- Do we need to include some kind of cover letter? If yes, is there any template?
- Or shall we just write it on a piece of paper and put it inside the envelop?

Regards,


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

cfuture said:


> Hi ...
> 
> There is a "Institute Request Form" which gives authority to Institutes to send the Degree/Transcript to WES. This form contains the details like WES Reference No.
> 
> ...


On top right you have a box to write the WES reference no, just fill it and submit this form along with your other docs to your institute, ask them to attest(seal n sign) this request form as well with transcripts.


----------

